# How can i Match INGAME Mouse Sensitivity with Windows Cursor Desktop Settings?



## Honey (Feb 22, 2019)

hi guys,
when i play games like Pubg and Apex Legends, im having perfect Sensitivity, but when i go back to Windows, like browsing and other editing stuffs,
my muscle memory gets Mixed up and when i play games i have to go Training to rebuilt muscle memory for instant aim,

its harder to describe in English for me, but you guys are pro, i know you gonna understand it well
how can i match both settings so that i dont have to build aim muscle memory again and again.
is there any way?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Honey said:


> hi guys,
> when i play games like Pubg and Apex Legends, im having perfect Sensitivity, but when i go back to Windows, like browsing and other editing stuffs,
> my muscle memory gets Mixed up and when i play games i have to go Training to rebuilt muscle memory for instant aim,
> 
> ...



Adjust mouse speed and precision.

If your mouse has software for this use it aswell.

https://www.tekrevue.com/tip/change-mouse-speed-windows-10/


----------



## Honey (Feb 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Adjust mouse speed and precision.
> 
> If your mouse has software for this use it aswell.
> 
> https://www.tekrevue.com/tip/change-mouse-speed-windows-10/


thanks for replying,
yea,its already off bro, but i wanted same sensitivity what im using in game


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 22, 2019)

Set it up through the app that comes with a mouse, or set it up in Windows and use Hardware Cursor in game. Still won't be perfect for every game, but you'll get close.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Set it up through the app that comes with a mouse, or set it up in Windows and use Hardware Cursor in game. Still won't be perfect for every game, but you'll get close.



Considering every game's mouse sensitivity is different.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 22, 2019)

i find that i have to adjust the polling rate for my mouse in windows to have it even close to what i want it to be. unfortunatly my wireless mice are generaly limited by their own hardware rather than windows polling rate, so i have to use a wired mouse. *these are the choices we have to make in a 1st world*
but i have to have my polling rate at at least 500 it just feels horrible any less than that. (and the windows default 125 just is not cutting it)
I used to crank up my mouse sensitivity in games really high to make them bearable before i found out you could edit the polling rate. Now i find i dont need the sensitivity as high which gives me more in game control

you can use MouseOverclock2018 to change the polling rate. you generally only need usbmouserate from the package, but its best to get the whole package.
And you check it later with mouserate checker. (you probably need to restart the pc before changes take effect)


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 22, 2019)

Honey said:


> thanks for replying,
> yea,its already off bro, but i wanted same sensitivity what im using in game



uncheck the "enhance pointer precision" in mouse settings and make sure that the mouse speed is exactly at the halfway mark - basically as close to raw input as you can get in windows.


----------



## Honey (Feb 23, 2019)

If i increase or decrease even one point from mouse windows settings, it feels incorrect. i wish there should be a software which can convert senstivity from game to windows or any other way, because games like apex and pubg need instant reaction, sensitivity matters alot, if person like me who spending time on video editing, then playing game he gonna see dfference in aiming.
Edit. Every game i play i have same senstivity, i measured it by taking mouse from left to right, and measured distance, all game having same distance, it took me lot of time to set it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Honey said:


> If i increase or decrease even one point from mouse windows settings, it feels incorrect. i wish there should be a software which can convert senstivity from game to windows or any other way, because games like apex and pubg need instant reaction, sensitivity matters alot, if person like me who spending time on video editing, then playing game he gonna see dfference in aiming.
> Edit. Every game i play i have same senstivity, i measured it by taking mouse from left to right, and measured distance, all game having same distance, it took me lot of time to set it.



Adjust it till it feels as close to what you feel in game as possible. Mouse acceleration in windows tries to speed the mouse up the more you move in 1 direction or another.

UT99-3/Quake were Twitch games


----------



## Honey (Feb 23, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Adjust it till it feels as close to what you feel in game as possible. Mouse acceleration in windows tries to speed the mouse up the more you move in 1 direction or another.
> 
> UT99-3/Quake were Twitch games


yes, thanks for giving your costly time,
actually i tried many times, everytime it feels different, may be windows cursor and doing mouse stuff always 2d except in game, may be because 3d mouse sensitivity always different.  only you guys can solve this problem..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Honey said:


> yes, thanks for giving your costly time,
> actually i tried many times, everytime it feels different, may be windows cursor and doing mouse stuff always 2d except in game, may be because 3d mouse sensitivity always different.  only you guys can solve this problem..



I already explained it along with a few others. No matter what you do it will never be 1:1


----------

